# Mechanical Engineer average salary



## samkor11

Dear Friends,

I am Mechanical engineer and about to get job offer from one of company in Italy.
I don't have much idea about tax and living expenses.
we are family of 3 person.
I would be very thankful if anybody give rough idea about salary, tax and living expenses.

Thanks,
Samkor


----------

